# Warhammer fluff



## FallenSwordGaming (Apr 17, 2012)

This will sound very stupid but what is the basic story behind warhammer? Really sorry about this. Atm i am reading DEFENDERS OF ULTHUAN and SONS OF ELLYRION.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I can give you a brief run down of some of the major events. I suggest going to the lexicanum website and looking there more aswell as the warhammer wiki. They sometimes have inaccurate information but are good for a general overview of each race and their history. 

(ignore spelling mistakes with names and such, i don't have any army books to hand) 

The Old Ones came to the planet and shaped it according to their desires. They created the Lizardman race to serve them. Elves, humans, dwarfs and orcs already existed. They built the polar gates to hold back magical energy and the realm of chaos. At some point the gates broke letting chaos into the world. 

The Old Ones were destroyed or vanished and the raw magical energy created the skaven and the beastmen and daemons roamed the earth. The Elves fought against this daemonic invasion, with their great hero Anaerion wielding the mystical sword of Khaine. 

At length the daemons were thrown back and the majority of magic sealed away, at the cost of Anaerion's life and many of the elves greatest mages. Chaos still roams free in the Chaos Wastes, at the top of the world where the still open polar gates lie, gateways into the realm of chaos. 

The elven peoples of Ulthuan split in two, Makelith's (the son of Anareion) followers the Dark Elves and The High Elves. They've hand many wars since. Makelith trying to claim the throne he believes is his by blood. The Dark Elves now reside in Naggaroth, a bleak and windswept continent. They launch slave raids across the world. 

Later the elves and dwarves met, the two most powerful elven civilisations. At first they existed in peace until the dark elves poisoned the relationship killing dwarven merchants and provoking war (the dwarves not knowing there were two societies of elves). 

The erupted into the 'War of the Beard', a long costly war that shattered both empires, leaving way for mankind to become ascendant. The dwarves were further dealing with goblin and skaven raids, many holds being lost. 

Human civilisation developed first in Nekharra, now the lands of the dead. Here Nagash rose to power, creating necromancy and the first undead and vampires. many wars were waged between Nagash and the rulers of Nekharra. Eventually Nagash unleashed a great spell that killed every inhabitant of Nekharra and had the unintended side effect of waking the dead Tomb Kings, who now reside there with armies of dead warriors. Nagash was defeated however, only to rise again a thousand years later. 

When next he came to life he was defeated by Sigmar, god-man and founder of the Empire. Sigmar unified the tribes of the old world and created the Empire. After his disappearance he was worshipped by the cult of Sigmar, the state religion of the Empire today. 

The neighbouring lands of Kislev, Tilea, Estilea and Brettonia also gave rise to human civilisations. 

The empire existed in relative peace and prosperity with intermittent civil wars and such until the Great War against Chaos. Avasar Kul, a mighty champion of Chaos united many tribes, warriors and daemons of Chaos into a great horde and rampaged south into Kislev, sacking and burning many cities. 

He was stopped at Praag however by Magnus the Pious and an alliance of dwarves and elves. Magnus the Pious would go onto become the next Emperor and establish the colleges of magic set up by the elves to train human mages. 

Then we move into contemporary times. Karl Franz is the current Emperor. The Elves and dwarves exist much as they have before. Makelieth still years for the throne of Ulthuan. The ogres from the Mountains of Mourn hire themselves as mercenaries or rampage in great tribes. 

The sakven exist in a great under empire with tunnels stretching beneath much of the world. They are teeming millions of them, held in check only by their political instability and infighting. 

Chaos warbands pillage and raid as the undead tomb kings battle for supremacy. Nagash has risen again, biding his time now and gathering power, waiting to kill the world.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you mean the best book then its easily The Shadow King for me... excellent book. But then I tend not to read many WFB books: while I prefer to play WFB I prefer the books from 40k.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

same with me the fantasy books lack something the 40k books have


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Rems said:


> I can give you a brief run down of some of the major events. I suggest going to the lexicanum website and looking there more aswell as the warhammer wiki. They sometimes have inaccurate information but are good for a general overview of each race and their history.
> 
> (ignore spelling mistakes with names and such, i don't have any army books to hand)
> 
> ...


additions in blue


----------

